# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Practice

## Shearer

One of the positive spin offs of lockdown is that it has provided lots of time for target practice.

25 yards.

----------


## Muzzyfan

sure is for getting eye in.

----------


## Micky Duck

have a 25lb bow and four diferent arrows.....managed to snap heads off both wooden ones today so gave up..... looks like you have things down pretty well pat.

----------


## Shearer

> have a 25lb bow and four diferent arrows.....managed to snap heads off both wooden ones today so gave up..... looks like you have things down pretty well pat.


Still just learning. Plenty of work to be done.

----------


## Bol Tackshin

Nice mate! The great thing about archery is that you never stop learning - your bow,  your quarry and yourself.

----------


## kukuwai

Mate these two guys here...



Have been taking an absolute pounding from the boys bows + arrows of late.

They love it   Trouble is we are running out of arrows.....might have to make some 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ground Control

I've been practicing a bit more lately myself .


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QAErkYrPOg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13O9txCN-E0

----------


## Shearer

Awesome shooting.
I'd be lucky to get a group like that with my rifle :Grin:

----------


## Ground Control

> Awesome shooting.
> I'd be lucky to get a group like that with my rifle


Yeh I know what you mean  :Have A Nice Day: 
As I say in the video that 40 yrd group sadly isn’t the norm and I filmed it because it was so good .
I can average about a 3 inch group at 40 yrds and that is below minute of Bow ( 1 inch for every 10 yrds )
I filmed myself for only a couple of groups because I have cranked up the poundage on my Bow and wanted to see my form at drawing that higher weight. You can see that I’m not that smooth but it will become easier as I continue.
I’m also drawing the Bow differently than what I used to and that really shows up your strength, but it is better in the long run and limits the chance of shoulder injury etc .

----------


## Shearer

> Yeh I know what you mean 
> As I say in the video that 40 yrd group sadly isn’t the norm and I filmed it because it was so good .
> I can average about a 3 inch group at 40 yrds and that is below minute of Bow ( 1 inch for every 10 yrds )
> I filmed myself for only a couple of groups because I have cranked up the poundage on my Bow and wanted to see my form at drawing that higher weight. You can see that I’m not that smooth but it will become easier as I continue.
> I’m also drawing the Bow differently than what I used to and that really shows up your strength, but it is better in the long run and limits the chance of shoulder injury etc .


Ok. What is the bow? draw weight?

----------


## Ground Control

Mathews Traverse cranked up to 72 pounds .

----------


## Ground Control

A bit of Smoko time practice today .

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DoIVyc7qMW0

----------


## silentscope

Been hammering the practice lately aswell. 50 yard group I'm pretty happy with it.

----------


## silentscope

25 yard field tip and broad head shot. Cant ask for better then that!

----------


## superdiver

I managed to shoot a piece of whitebread at 47m the other day. Changing from a trigger to a backtension has been a major

----------


## Micky Duck

Im driving along today and day dreaming....think next contrating season I will get the boys to bale me a really hard compacted round bale as big as baler will make....them park it in corner of transport yard with warehouse cover over top to keep rain off....should make a plurry good backstop and give me endless fun,by getting it made hard it SHOULD help stop arrows going to deep...when its biggigerred I will chuck it in pen for moos to eat and do another LOL.

----------


## Ground Control

> Im driving along today and day dreaming....think next contrating season I will get the boys to bale me a really hard compacted round bale as big as baler will make....them park it in corner of transport yard with warehouse cover over top to keep rain off....should make a plurry good backstop and give me endless fun,by getting it made hard it SHOULD help stop arrows going to deep...when its biggigerred I will chuck it in pen for moos to eat and do another LOL.


Your an ideas man  :Thumbsup:

----------


## MarkN

Well I'm jealous of the groupings you guys are getting in the photos.

My first excursion consisted of a happy afternoon yesterday, at a little place I've found, that's my own private shooting range  :Have A Nice Day: 

So from having a fibreglass straight bow, 50 yrs ago, I'm new to this Compound Bow shooting and it went as follows:


Paper Tuning at 10 yds from the paper, 12 from the target.

I had no trouble shooting through the A4 papers I'd hung up. Of about 20 shots, I got 4 perfect bullet holes and the rest, were all over the place.

So I'm picking my form is the problem. More practice.


Trying to sight in the sight:

I sent a further 30 or 40 shots at the target from 20 yds, to see if I could get the sight within cooee.

Good news was, they were all on target (wine box stuffed with plastic packing and wrapped with packing tape), but they were not where I'd aimed them. 

So my "grouping",  arf arf,   was about 12 inches.

At this time I was getting quite sore in the left arm, muscles used in compression, hurt a bit and I was having trouble holding the bow steady, a bit like waving an empty pint glass, after 12 Guinness.

My conclusions are, that more practice and then lots more practice is needed.


Again, I'm not trying to be a know it all, but as this is all new to me, my experiences may help other newbies.  :Have A Nice Day: 


Rained today, bugger, maybe tomorrow.

----------


## Micky Duck

if it makes you feel better...2.5hrs at range on Sunday..... 20ish shots yesterday and 30ish today and at 10 yards Im now down to minute of bucket lid.....muscles are sore but I can see improvement...made up crude sight for the 50lb recurve tonight and straight away saw improvement over bare bow.

----------


## MarkN

Of course as soon as I get a decent grouping there'll be photos  :Have A Nice Day:  

And thanks for relating that, I imagine a recurve is a lot more difficult.



and as a note: I went back and checked my centre shot today and everything is still lined up.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## MarkN

So after 2 weeks of not being able to get out, I spent a morning and re-did the paper shooting at 2 yards instead of the 10 yards I tried before 

some photos:



Old tripod makes a handy bow stand.




A couple of good ones, but my form is all over the place in the beginning. The arrows are all pretty parallel in the target.





@  20 yards, starting to sight in, the big target is a banana box, the small one a wine box. I had to stop, the arm muscles used in compression holding the bow, started to go. Still, I'm happy with the grouping at this early stage.


_Again, I'm not trying to be a know it all, but as this is all new to me, my experiences may help other newbies. 
_

----------


## Bol Tackshin

> Im driving along today and day dreaming....think next contrating season I will get the boys to bale me a really hard compacted round bale as big as baler will make....them park it in corner of transport yard with warehouse cover over top to keep rain off....should make a plurry good backstop and give me endless fun,by getting it made hard it SHOULD help stop arrows going to deep...when its biggigerred I will chuck it in pen for moos to eat and do another LOL.


A polyprop bag stuffed with other polyprop bags makes a very durable backstop.  Wool fadge is even better.  Lasts and lasts,  is cheap (sometimes free)  and very light to move around. Don't stuff the scrunched up bags in too tight though - just to the point where the outer bag is firm is good. Field points don't get through it.

----------


## Micky Duck

found all the old bits of polystyrene around the show...old spapool cover,bit picked up off road etc etc...managed to sandwich them together standing upright between sticks...12'' thick stops field points at 12yards...so does 2 layers of 2" thick foam matress......old unused one forms backstop...
so 1" per 10 yards is minute of bow.......good to know..... was thinking shotgun with cylinder choke is 1" per yard so 12" at 12 yards ....most times Im bettering that.... tried 20 yards and decided not ready for that far yet....close to meter spread.....

----------


## MarkN

Now that I'm improving somewhat, I'll post the following:





I intend to hunt plant based organisms, I will hunt the tips of Pohutukawa. But then, I always thought Hare and Deer were plant based.

*I post these as  a record for me and maybe it'll help others, who are new to this like me.   :Psmiley:

----------


## MarkN

Well I guess it was going to happen one day, I believe they call it "Robin Hooding" in Yokel-land, me I'll call it lucky chance  :Have A Nice Day:  @ 20 yds.

----------

